# Furries and Raving



## djraverfox (Sep 16, 2011)

So of course, I'm always going on about furry rave parties and what not. It is something I do in my life outside of the fandom but given the opportunity to share my love for electronic music and the culture around it with my furry friends, I am quick to hop on the chance to produce a furry EDM show!

But this is more of a observation of mine...

How many furries actually "rave?"

I mean you just need to google "furry ravers" and you get...

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3038/2750295976_e4d7f52ebc.jpg
http://media.steampowered.com/steam...6bb3eb7c5d53790b0dbd051bb06b28f8851a_full.jpg
http://media.photobucket.com/image/Furry ravers/combinesniper/Sevnsoleicopy.jpg

What is defined as "rave music" to furs? How many furs are active in the local and even global scene? What attracts the obvious *cough* fur affinty towards EDM and Raves?

Just a curiosity.

p.s: Secondlife doesn't count.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 16, 2011)

I've never been to a rave before but I've always been tempted to go for shits and giggles to see what one is like.

untzuntzuntz


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've never been to a rave before but I've always been tempted to go for shits and giggles to see what one is like.
> 
> untzuntzuntz


Thisthisthisthis


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 16, 2011)

They look great. ^^
I have noticed on many furry rave videos on youtube that you always get those 2 people standing perfectly still in the center of the dance floor just jumping up and down.


----------



## Piroshki (Sep 16, 2011)

I went to one at an anime convention earlier this year. It was okay, but I find it easier to dance to songs I know, with words, rather than a techno beat.

Probably would've been better if I'd brought some glowsticks.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

They look too scary, so I always pass.


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2011)

No thanks. I'm not a dancing kind of person in the first place, and then you throw in music I don't like played by a self-proclaimed "DJ" (aka teenage furry with a laptop) - I just don't find much about it appealing. Kinda dislike the whole "culture" about it, too, to be honest.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't and I think it's pointless, stupid and a waste of time. Not to mention the potential for casual sex, drugs and sweating your ass off at one.

I'd rather be at a gig where real musical instruments are played.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm no dancer, and rave music does nothing but piss me off.


----------



## WingDog (Sep 16, 2011)

I went to the one at RMFC, I felt out of place, then I had some guy in a skunk costume try to dance with me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 16, 2011)

"We're raving through the night.."


----------



## SnowyD (Sep 16, 2011)

I go to music festivals, clubs, raves, underground raves, etc.

I dig most music scenes when it comes to partying. The thing I love the most is MDMA though.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't think I'd ever go to a rave, nor a furry one. For one, I don't want to get prepped up for dancing more than 15 minutes straight or even dancing in moderation. Dancing isn't really THAT fun, and if I want to dance I'll just do it alone in front of a mirror looking like an idiot. The way god intended.

On top of that, I sort of hate rave music. I like techno to an extent, but rave music, in my opinionated experiences, is stale and repetitive. Some times I question if it should be even called music. It seems like it's just noise to a beat. There's no art to it.


... Great, now I'm ranting. Either way, the answer was no.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd never rave, I get nervous in big crowds. :c


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I'd never rave, I get nervous in big crowds. :c



Specially when half the people are dry humping each other.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Specially when half the people are dry humping each other.


 and i bet you would watch and fap to that...


----------



## Fay V (Sep 16, 2011)

I get the impression that furries are about as interested in Rave as most others. there's no real connection between fur and dancing. It might look bigger because at 2 am at a con it's easy to say "hey why not" when the dance is the only thing happening.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Sep 16, 2011)

I've never been to one.  I saw a couple of fursuiters going into a club in Baltimore.  I was curious to know what was going on inside, but I was going with a group of friends to a movie.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 16, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> and i bet you would watch and fap to that...



That was totally unnecessary :/


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> That was totally unnecessary :/


 try saying that to crusader mike.. i replied to his unnecessary reply as he said  half the people are dry humping each other...


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 16, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> try saying that to crusader mike.. i replied to his unnecessary reply as he said  half the people are dry humping each other...



No, he was joking around. Your comment was rude and adds nothing to the thread.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> No, he was joking around. Your comment was rude and adds nothing to the thread.


uh how was that a joke when he is just trolling ?

I am a bit confused...


----------



## Fay V (Sep 16, 2011)

Not everything is trolling. You need to stop calling everything trolling and treating everything like an attack. It was a joke. Things are uncomfortable if there's a lot of dry humping. It wasn't attacking anyone in particular, it wasn't really even talking about any specific group. 

You on the other hand are trolling and being insulting by directly referencing him for no reason.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Not everything is trolling. You need to stop calling everything trolling and treating everything like an attack. It was a joke. Things are uncomfortable if there's a lot of dry humping. It wasn't attacking anyone in particular, it wasn't really even talking about any specific group.
> 
> You on the other hand are trolling and being insulting by directly referencing him for no reason.


 i understand but it does not mean that i am trolling and being insulting...


----------



## Fay V (Sep 16, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> i understand but it does not mean that i am trolling and being insulting...


You were insulting. You insulted Mike for no reason. Being insulting for absolutely no reason is trolling.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 16, 2011)

I wanna go to a rave, haven't went to one yet.

Always heard about the drugs in them...


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 16, 2011)

Here's what happens at an actual rave: you get drunk beforehand so your ears don't hurt from the huge speakers, you are nearly dehydrated by the end of the night, and the morning after you are depressed because you took ecstasy.  It's sweaty and disgusting.  So there.


----------



## jansrnovic (Sep 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> You were insulting. You insulted Mike for no reason. Being insulting for absolutely no reason is trolling.


yea i know i insulted mike cause i got really angry at him for replying with a stupid comment that would cause drama


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> yea i know i insulted mike cause i got really angry at him for replying with a stupid comment that would cause drama


You could have taken it to PMs with me, I would have resolved any grievances in a mature way.

No reason to create unnecessary drama in the thread.


----------



## Oovie (Sep 16, 2011)

Electronic is my favorite genre, but Techno is probably the least favorable of all it's sub-genres for me. And if it's actually Techno being played (not someone confusing Techno for Trance like they always seem to do) then I can't see much fun in it...

Not to mention I watched some furry rave videos and all these guys just seem to fist-pump awkwardly, haha! Furries fist-pumping really made me laugh.


----------



## Commie Bat (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't rave.  Never been to one either so ....

I mosh...


----------



## Sar (Sep 16, 2011)

djraverfox said:


> How many furries actually "rave?"


many furries rave. Just not always in fursuits.




> What is defined as "rave music" to furs?


The same definition as "rave music" to everyone else. 0_o



> How many furs are active in the local and even global scene?


<See first question's answer>


> What attracts the obvious *cough* fur affinty towards EDM and Raves?


They like EDM and Raves.

OP, I think you are overthinking the straightforward.


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 17, 2011)

> The thing I love the most is MDMA though.



I loled.



> Specially when half the people are dry humping each other.



I hear this from a lot of non-ravers. 

Whereas this happens predominantley at commercial club events where there is less emphasis on music and the objective of an individual at a club is more-or-less to get drunk/laid/party with friends after work. In my experience, this pretty much never happens at EDM events or raves.



> I've never been to one. I saw a couple of fursuiters going into a club in Baltimore. I was curious to know what was going on inside, but I was going with a group of friends to a movie.



XD Did it look like this?



[video=youtube;dP-XProsVyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP-XProsVyw[/video]
@2:05 - Thats some DJ called Raverfox...he sucks. Dont listen to him. Hardstyle will never be good as dubstep.



> Here's what happens at an actual rave: you get drunk beforehand so your ears don't hurt from the huge speakers, you are nearly dehydrated by the end of the night, and the morning after you are depressed because you took ecstasy. It's sweaty and disgusting. So there.



I'm into the whole "to each his own" thing. I just think these folks would seriously disagree. - (Infected Mushroom Live)



> The same definition as "rave music" to everyone else. 0_o



What I meant by posing this questions is that any little "Furry Rave" slideshow you find on Youtube is usually backed by, what the poster calls, rave music. If by "rave music" the poster means EDM, thats a very encompassing category and I'm wondering where they're conceptions of rave are coming from. I'm picking at the issue that perhaps furries have a misconception of what an actual rave is because they torrent "rave music" and they get one of VA's collections of commerical trance mixed with UK Hardcore. If you've ever bounced around SL, you are gaurenteed to find some multicolored greifing avy in which everything is glowing and there are spinning lights everywhere and they are bouncing to these clubby tunes.

Have they been to a rave outside of SL though? Or even outside of a post convention dance party?

The dominating genres of the current rave scene (at least in the US) are drum and bass, electro/house, and dubstep, and there is a different culture associated with those more mainstream genres than some of the more European "Hard Music" (which encompasses Hardstyle, Hardcore, Jump Up, UK Hardcore, etc, etc)

Where I have my foot in both worlds, (furry and EDM/Rave) I often see the two mix with each other and I became curious as to see what other folks' in the fandom thought about the whole subject.


----------



## GH057 (Sep 17, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> I go to music festivals, clubs, raves, underground raves, etc.
> 
> I dig most music scenes when it comes to partying. The thing I love the most is MDMA though.



HAHAHA pro status.


----------



## GH057 (Sep 17, 2011)

BouncyOtter said:


> I've never been to one.  I saw a couple of fursuiters going into a club in Baltimore.  I was curious to know what was going on inside, but I was going with a group of friends to a movie.



PAWZ on Pratt ;D


----------



## GH057 (Sep 17, 2011)

In my opinion, Raverfox. Like all people, there are those in the furry culture who are more outgoing and looking to have a good time where they can, while still reppin the tailz and what not. The idea of a furry rave (or EDM party) is essentially just as fun as a concert they could go to as well. Everyone does their own thing, and I believe it's relatively towards the person (or furry) and their personality in which they'd like to do.

We still bring in the furs who wanna party, and grab the interests of those who are at least curious about it. It's all personal preference. ;3

.......AND then there are posers.


----------



## Sar (Sep 17, 2011)

^^. "multi quote!"


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 17, 2011)

djraverfox said:


> What is defined as "rave music" to furs?



A beyond awful stereotype for DNB?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 17, 2011)

The dance at cons do not count as raves really. 
There are very few furries in the fandom who have been to raves. Real raves.


----------



## meowtacles (Sep 18, 2011)

I've always wanted to go to a rave.  Never even thought about a furry rave though.  I'm too shy around people, so I doubt i'd have fun.  The only time someone was going to take me to a rave, was when my friend was going in the middle of the night.  We'd have no way home, and she was going to be drunk, maybe all drugged up, and i hate babysitting her when she's like that. And I didn't feel like walking home in the middle of the night/morning and probably getting killed or worse.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 18, 2011)

No raves. Extreme metal concerts.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 18, 2011)

djraverfox said:


> So of course, I'm always going on about furry rave parties and what not. It is something I do in my life outside of the fandom but given the opportunity to share my love for electronic music and the culture around it with my furry friends, I am quick to hop on the chance to produce a furry EDM show!
> 
> But this is more of a observation of mine...
> 
> ...



Rave parties are precisely the opposite of anything you've ever done.

Rave is a genre that's been gone since at least 1989 and like Pearl Jam said:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeDiNfb2KAY


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 18, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> No raves. Extreme metal concerts.



HAHA FUCK YEAH LINKIN PARK AND PAPA ROACH 4EVER \m/


----------



## Commie Bat (Sep 18, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> No raves. Extreme metal concerts.


 
You are the best.



Sollux said:


> HAHA FUCK YEAH LINKIN PARK AND PAPA ROACH 4EVER \m/



For extreme try Lamb of God or Slayer.

Anyway I have no idea what a rave is even like, and i'm going to one soon, so it shall be an expirence.


----------



## Octa (Sep 18, 2011)

With raves, one of the things your trying to accomplish is to "get lost" in the music and rhythm. Doing this causes a sort of transcendent feeling, such as you would get from meditation. I feel like when in a rave you can use this effect to really get into your character. This, i'd imagine, would be highly amplified with the use of a fursuit.


----------



## Belluavir (Sep 18, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Here's what happens at an actual rave: you get drunk beforehand so your ears don't hurt from the huge speakers, you are nearly dehydrated by the end of the night, and the morning after you are depressed because you took ecstasy. It's sweaty and disgusting. So there.



I don't mind being sweaty and disgusting, but I'm scared away from things like this because I can't stand being around intoxicated people. 

I also don't have the emotional fortitude/master skills to dance in public, but that's another issue altogether. 

In response to OP: I don't think furries are, on the whole, any more confused about music than anyone else.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 19, 2011)

Closest thing I've been to a rave was the Otakon '09 rave, which probably doesn't count. It was equal parts fun and lame. 

I guess I'd consider going to a rave if I just happened to stumble upon one, but it's not really something I'd seek out.


----------



## anero (Sep 19, 2011)

people still rave in 2011?
I thought that was a dead scene like goth, steampunk and ska.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> You were insulting. You insulted Mike for no reason. Being insulting for absolutely no reason is trolling.



Not really, it's just being immature and stupid. Trolling is insulting just because you love to see the reaction.


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 20, 2011)

> people still rave in 2011?
> I thought that was a dead scene like goth, steampunk and ska.





> Rave parties are precisely the opposite of anything you've ever done.
> 
> Rave is a genre that's been gone since at least 1989 and like Pearl Jam said:




1988 - World of Dance - UK
2011 - Baltimore's Own Starscape (happened a couple months ago)
2011 - Big Dub Candy Mountain - PA (happened 2 days ago) - Note the 3,000+ Attendants

Obviously, the music has changed since the days of Chicago Acid house, but there is a lot of speculation about what a rave is and isn't.

Some people define a rave as a dark club with Electronic Music and Lazers. Some people define a rave as an illegal party that is paid for with drug money in an abandoned warehouse. Some people define a rave as any occasion where people come together from near and far to show Peace, Love, Unity, and Respect to their fellow man.

Some people think the only music that is considered rave music is Acid House. Some people think the only music that is considered rave music is DnB. Some people think Hardstyle. Some think breakcore.

There is no solid, textbook definition of what a rave is/isn't and nor will there ever be.

Rave is a state of being and your at a rave when you are raving. Its all in your head. 

Its the mental state that we, as ravers, reach to achieve at every party.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 20, 2011)

anero said:


> people still rave in 2011?
> I thought that was a dead scene like goth, steampunk and ska.



It's underground, not dead. You just have to know who to ask and know where to look.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 20, 2011)

i'm not a partying type of person but i do sometimes like to mess around for fun cause to be honest i can't dance worth crap. i never been to an actual club before around my area so i don't know what it's like but i would probably just go to one to be stupid. Also if they ever did have a rave like that....you better bring some gallons of water cause don't it get insanely hot wearing the suits that some do?


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 20, 2011)

anero said:


> people still rave in 2011?
> I thought that was a dead scene like goth, steampunk and ska.



maybe hard to find in the U.S but i know around parts of Europe there is tons of different festivals every year of different genres like q-base(hardstyle),masters of hardcore(hardcore/gabber),sensation black(darkcore/gabber/hardcore),sensation white(trance),ect. there is tons of different large raves that go on. just Rave use to be term for a genre back then and that's where actual gabber(dutch hardcore) came from with Rotterdam Terror Corpse and so forth.


 Only thing i remember hearing is around here in the U.S there is underground industrial hardcore i think in Chicago every year. if you ever heard of Delta 9 he's actually one of the most popular and one that kinda brought industrial hardcore and first U.S hardcore producer to enter the gabber/hardcore scene. that's all i know tho when coming to any type of electronic music type rave/dances that are here in the U.S


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2011)

Octa said:


> With raves, one of the things your trying to accomplish is to "get lost" in the music and rhythm. Doing this causes a sort of transcendent feeling, such as you would get from meditation. I feel like when in a rave you can use this effect to really get into your character. This, i'd imagine, would be highly amplified with the use of a fursuit.






djraverfox said:


> Rave is a state of being and your at a rave when you are raving. Its all in your head.
> 
> Its the mental state that we, as ravers, reach to achieve at every party.



Are raves really like this? I thought that was just made-up bullshit I liked to tell myself so I have something to fantasize about.


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 21, 2011)

> Are raves really like this? I thought that was just made-up bullshit I liked to tell myself so I have something to fantasize about.



I mean, you have to go into it with the right mind. Different strokes for different folks. The "higher sense of awareness" is simply the goal of every rave and if your not the meditative type, or would have reservations to just "letting go" of oneself, it obviously wont work for the individual.

You have to let it happen to you.

That or eat some X. Generally $10.00-$20.00 a gram.

XD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 21, 2011)

I would like to go to one just for the experience. Even if I don't like it, I can actually then say why with first hand experience. If I did, maybe I have another outlet.


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2011)

hmmm... I get self conscious whenever I dance so... I'd probably just sit down the whole time, and tap my foot to the beat :I


----------



## EchoWolf (Sep 25, 2011)

Raves are awesome when me and my cousin(also furry) went to belgium and germany for a month I went to a few. Simply put there nuts I would give anything to go back there so much fun if anyone on here is from mass and knows of any good rave scenes I would be very happy to go on an adventure with you =3


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 26, 2011)

...I find the whole culture interesting and appealing, but so far haven't really taken part in any raver parties. Uh.......I'm socially phobic so I tend to avoid crowds anyways, unfortunately.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 26, 2011)

Milo said:


> hmmm... I get self conscious whenever I dance so... I'd probably just sit down the whole time, and tap my foot to the beat :I


I would probably be sitting right next to you, looking at the floor with my hands in my hoodie.


----------



## lobosabio (Sep 26, 2011)

Me?  Raving?  Unlikely.  I really don't like dancing when I'm surrounded by other people.  I get reeeeeeeeeally self conscious.


----------



## EchoWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

Honestly if you saw the people youd probably get a little less self concious the shit people do is just absurd and fun


----------



## Melkor (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't been to any..... Yet


----------



## Krabby (Aug 21, 2012)

XD mdma is Awesome


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 21, 2012)

I go with my Ross every fortnight. :3

I just love being amongst the crowd, yelling, dancing, whipping my hair about. It's the most fun I've had in years!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 22, 2012)

Wtf necro



Ps raves are shit nowadays.  I miss the old school.  Rip 90's rave scene.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 22, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> I go with my Ross every fortnight. :3
> 
> I just love being amongst the crowd, yelling, dancing, whipping my hair about. It's the most fun I've had in years!


Haha I'm the complete opposite! You'd never see me on the dance floor or anything. I'm really self conscious in those kind of situations. I'm just afraid that I'd make myself look like a complete idiot.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 22, 2012)

I've raved outside the fandom, but I also enjoy other types of dance, like swing.  In response to your other questions, for me it feels like a more appropriate place to get silly.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 22, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Haha I'm the complete opposite! You'd never see me on the dance floor or anything. I'm really self conscious in those kind of situations. I'm just afraid that I'd make myself look like a complete idiot.



When 100 hundred other people are either drunk, high or too mesmerized by the music, one tends to think that they probably don't care how you dance. As long as you're holding glowsticks and flailing your arms about! XD


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 22, 2012)

Never been to a rave, sounds interesting though.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 22, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> When 100 hundred other people are either drunk, high or too mesmerized by the music, one tends to think that they probably don't care how you dance. As long as you're holding glowsticks and flailing your arms about! XD


I'm not old enough to drink yet anyway. Though i'd imagine when you're drunk you don't care about anything....


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it too hard to ask for people to look at the date of the OP before posting?

Also, most furries wouldn't know a rave if it came up and flashed them with it's penis. Dances at cons do not count. 
-closed-


----------

